# Cavachon watery eyes



## nicky71 (Nov 22, 2013)

Toby has had watery eyes since I collected him a month ago - he has been checked by the vet and she does not see it as a problem so it has become part of my routine to clean them with water and cotton wool. It is not every day now but sometimes it is a lot and it stains under his eyes. I make sure his water is boiled first and not tap water. He is fed 3 times a day, twice on royal canin kibble and then one meal of puppy meat/rice, the diet agrees with him and he is happy so I don't want to change that - does anyone else have Cavachons and is there anything else I should be doing or just keep wiping the fur around his eyes to keep it clean - or anything to stop his weepy eyes ?


----------



## shadowmare (Jul 7, 2013)

Hi,
I don't really know much about cavachons, but i do know some stuff about watery eyes... I have some friends with poodles, bichons and westies and I know that some of the possible reasons for watery eyes can be diet (as far as I know Royal Canin is one of the common causes for watery eyes/ brown tinge to white paws or beards), allergies or it could be simply genetic thing. A lot of puppies that come from parents that have problems with watery eyes will have the same problem... If it is down to genetics then there isn't much you can do.
If the vet can't see anything medically wrong with his eyes I would first try and change his kibble.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

nicky71 said:


> Toby has had watery eyes since I collected him a month ago - he has been checked by the vet and she does not see it as a problem so it has become part of my routine to clean them with water and cotton wool. It is not every day now but sometimes it is a lot and it stains under his eyes. I make sure his water is boiled first and not tap water. He is fed 3 times a day, twice on royal canin kibble and then one meal of puppy meat/rice, the diet agrees with him and he is happy so I don't want to change that - does anyone else have Cavachons and is there anything else I should be doing or just keep wiping the fur around his eyes to keep it clean - or anything to stop his weepy eyes ?


If they have excessive tear production that's running down the face, sometimes it can mean there is a problem with the tear ducts. When the tear ducts are working properly then excessive tears should drain away into the back of the nose and throat and not overflow out of the eyes and down the face.
It can be caused blocked tear ducts or excessive tearing. In both Bichons and cavaliers it can be quite a common problem.

Has the vet checked for things, like inturned lashes, extra eyelashes or inturning and out turning of the eye lids they can cause excessive tearing.
There is also a simple test too to check that the tear ducts are draining properly and not causing it. It just requires a dye to be put in the eye, and holding the head slightly downward, and if they are working properly after a minute or two the dye should be seen in the nose if they are draining as they should.

Although it can be caused with things like allergies and infection too, if there is excessive wetness round the eyes all the time, or you can see tears running out of the eye and down the face, the eyes are constantly wet or damp, and the staining is really bad or it smells and irritates the skin, and she hasn't checked the drainage is working properly it may be worth doing.


----------



## nicky71 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi and thanks to both of you for your advice, it is not everyday that it happens and the vet did not seem to think it was a problem, when I went to meet him I met his Mum as well and didn't see any issues with her own eyes, so I think first of all I should be changing that dry food to something else and see if that helps with the problem !


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

I have read that Angel eyes or Angel glow is brilliant for tear stains you sprinkle a tiny bit of the supplement onto there food and it prevents tear staining and is totally fine for the dog you can also get Naturvet tear stain supplement ... I have found that Amazon is cheapest and it comes in beef and chicken flavour.. Its not cheap but I think its worth it I have ordered some for my puppy :smile5:


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

lisaslovelys said:


> I have read that Angel eyes or Angel glow is brilliant for tear stains you sprinkle a tiny bit of the supplement onto there food and it prevents tear staining and is totally fine for the dog you can also get Naturvet tear stain supplement ... I have found that Amazon is cheapest and it comes in beef and chicken flavour.. Its not cheap but I think its worth it I have ordered some for my puppy :smile5:


*OP*, I see your originally started this thread in December, have you seen any improvement since changing food?How are the tear stains now?

Please think very carefully about giving your dog either of these products mentioned. They contain the antibiotic Tylosin Tartrate and at one time products containing this ingredient were banned from being imported into the UK (not sure if that ban is still in existence). Discuss with your vet and see what they say about using these products.

I have a Bichon who has tear stains, she's had them from just a few months old. After researching on Bichon forums, Maltese forums etc., I've tried all sorts of home made remedies, had Poppy's tear ducts checked by the vet when she was under GA for her spay, used NaturVet (a natural supplement) for 12 months, use filtered water in a water fountain with ACV added, feed from a stainless steel bowl, feed a raw diet, and nothing has worked. I just have a teary dog and it's not helped by the fact that I live on the coast so it's often breezy and she's on the beach every day so is prone to getting sand in her face.

Some remedies will work on some dogs but not all. Maybe one or other of the remedies will work for you, maybe all your dog needs is daily cleaning, maybe it's associated with teething and will clear up when teething is finished (some people have found that). I would just urge you to consider whether you really want to give your puppy regular doses of antibiotics (however small) and risk whatever side effects that may have in the long term just for the sake of tear stains.


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

I have ordered the NatruVet natural supplement not the Angeleyes or Angel Glow I have also got gentle eye wipes as I have read that cavachons tend to have tear stains 
I dont know what flavour the NatruVet one is tho it just says natural ingredients :-/


----------



## lisaslovelys (Jun 7, 2013)

I did not know they contained those ingredients and will most definately not be giving them to my puppy ! Thankyou for that :smile5:


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

lisaslovelys said:


> I have ordered the NatruVet natural supplement not the Angeleyes or Angel Glow I have also got gentle eye wipes as I have read that cavachons tend to have tear stains
> *I dont know what flavour the NatruVet one is tho it just says natural ingredients *:-/


It doesn't actually have a flavour as such Lisa so shouldn't change the taste of your pup's food. IIRC the dose for a small dog (Poppy is 5.5kg and was at the time I used it) is 1/4 of a teaspoon. I have a set of measuring spoons and luckily the smallest one is 1/4 tsp. The tub lasted me about 12 months and that was using it daily. Despite the instructions saying to give it daily until stains subside then for a further 30 days and after that only when needed, Poppy's stains never did subside so I kept her on it daily until the tub was used up. I wish I could say it made a difference but for her it didn't.

I paid about £30 for my tub  but I see Amazon have got it for £11.54 with free p+p so a lot cheaper for you to give it a try and see if it works for your pup.


----------



## nicky71 (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice given and I have read everything now, I changed his kibble about a month ago and it didn't make that much difference apart from he was really fussy with the new one. Toby had his first hair cut at the end of December and I have noticed a big change since then as he was very messy around his eyes before this, it makes it easier to give him a little clean each day. When I took him home at ten weeks he was a scruffy little boy very dirty but he is getting there.

So changing kibble didn't work, he doesn't have tap water and he has a steel bowl as well, I don't want to go down the road of giving him anything like an antibiotic or anything that sounds like it could effect him and I think I agree with that he just be a dog with watery eyes (Bichon trate maybe) - the vets checked him and doesn't see it as a problem so I am ok with that one and know he his a healthy boy.

I did get some wipes as well and he is comfortable with me using these and its become a daily routine for him now too :smile5: but I might get the Natruvet and see how that one works - but all of your advice has reassured me that its perfectly normal and my little boy will cope too - thanks everyone :smile5:


----------

